# New BX2670 Engine Coolant Light staying on



## funbus (Jul 17, 2013)

I bought a new bx2670 a couple months ago. It's been running great but I had an issue the other day. I had a bit of an overheating problem the other day and a minor boilover.

I noticed the engine coolant light come on on the dash and shut down immediately. It did not blink but remained on. After it cooled down, I checked the rad. The intake screen was a bit dirty. There was also some grass and dirt in the fins of the rad. I blew everything out carefully with an air compressor. I checked the recovery tank and there was still fluid in the tank although it had dropped below the L mark.

I went in to my kubota dealer on Friday and talked to one of the salesmen and a couple of the mechanics. They all suggested just topping up with antifreeze which I purchased and went home and topped up to the proper levels with a mix of 50/50 water. It took very little to top up, about 300ml. I should note that I am in Canada and it will soon be winter. So although the manual recommends a top up with water only, the kubota dealer didn't think that was a good idea for our climate.

I started the tractor and it started up no problem. Everything under the hood looks fine. I don't see any leaks and the fan is running fine. I had also checked the oil and it was fine. However, the engine coolant light remains on so I am wondering if I am missing something. So does anyone think it could be any of the following?

- faulty thermostat?
- engine needs to run a while in order to read the temperature properly once the rad kicks in?
- does a switch have to be reset?
- something else?

I would have assumed the light would go off since the engine was started cold and the coolant levels are at the correct level and rad is clean. Appreciate any insight anyone has on this. I have emailed my dealer but it is Sunday and they are closed so was hoping I could get some help here.

Thanks!


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a Deere 2210 compact tractor and it is very picky about the screen in front of the radiator being cleaned. I have had episodes just as you described, keep it clean and no problems!!


----------



## funbus (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks. Will try washing out again but I think I got it pretty clean. Had a response from my dealer and they are going to come out and take a look.


----------



## funbus (Jul 17, 2013)

Just following up on the resolution here. Dealer's serviceman just came by. Turns out the coolant sensor lead had detached from the coolant sensor. Plugged it back in and ran it for a while and everything is working perfectly it seems. Feel bad for calling them out since I should have seen it but missed that one. Just happy my basically brand new tractor is okay.


----------

